# Edge and Hydra



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Just got an Edge. Is it possible to revert back to TE3? (Hydra is TE4, yes?)

I thought I read that it is not possible to revert the Edge from Hydra to TE3, but wanted to double check.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Hydra/TE4 only.


----------



## RonH (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks for the question AND for the answer - just removed it from my cart


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

It’s a beautiful machine and works perfectly .. nothing like Hydra on older boxes .


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

synch22 said:


> It's a beautiful machine and works perfectly .. nothing like Hydra on older boxes .


It's taking me a bit of time to get used to it. I've been using the old interface* for almost 20 years.

*Basically they all worked in the same basic way. A few items changed along the way, but essentially it had the same lineage. Hydra, breaks from them mold.


----------



## RonH (Apr 19, 2002)

Same here, 20 years. I WANTED to like Hydra and intentionally installed it on a Roamio. I spent a few months occasionally working with it. Visually, I liked it. It's understandable that it would be sluggish on a Roamio. From a nav point of view, it was too different and I wasn't interested in memorizing two different methods. So my visit to the forum was to look for the very question posted here.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I use both every day and it doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ufo4sale said:


> I use both every day and it doesn't bother me in the least.


I have both also. When I have a guide error with TE3, I check TE4 since it has updates 3x daily.


----------



## RonH (Apr 19, 2002)

Is it true you can only record 2 programs at once? That's got to be a typo on the website.

<edit>

My bad, I was looking at the Channel Master

<edit>

Ok, so I'm even more confused. On Tivo's Edge for ANTENNA page they contradict themselves. First it has 4 tuners, then only 2.
TiVo EDGE for Antenna | Antenna DVR and Streaming | OTA Recording


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

RonH said:


> Is it true you can only record 2 programs at once? That's got to be a typo on the website.
> 
> <edit>
> 
> ...


Edge for Antenna used to be four tuners (model no. TCDD6F200). That model was discontinued (though there may still be some new stock floating around for sale on ebay or best buy), and replaced with the two tuner now being sold through Channel Master (on their website and Amazon).


----------



## RonH (Apr 19, 2002)

Ok, thanks much for clarifying. I guess to meet the price-point/profit margin that they require, ChannelMaster had no choice but to reduce the count. On top of that, 500Gb, really, it's 2020! Sad that TiVo left the playing field. Thus far over the past 20 years it's been a good ride. Glad I bought so many. Hopefully at least some of those will last me another 20 years. I've still got 5 SVR-2000's in use - not recording broadcast signals of course


----------



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

Sorry, I don't get it. If you like actual TiVos, you probably are not going to get used to TE4. And if the newest hardware can't run TE3, there's no point for a lot of TiVo users who use it as a DVR first. Because you can buy a used lifetime TiVo Roamio Pro/Plus/OTA or even cheaper Lifetime Premiere. Whether you need 4 tuners or 6 tuners. My focus in TiVo purchase are the tuners. Roamio and Pro can both have upgraded hard drives.

Streaming should never be taken serious on a DVR/cable box. Because in a couple years, you risk compatibility concerns whether update drama or speed issues. So I keep my mindset on TiVo focused on OTA or CATV and forget about streaming because that's what really the daily/supported/upgraded streaming devices (like Apple, Roku, FireTV, Android, Nvidia, etc) are for... So focus on the priority of what TiVo is for. TiVo is a cable box DVR..*the best one ever.* And Premiere and Roamio can do this very very very well, even still in 2020.

I don't need voice search to record/play a show, I don't NEED ADS before I start a recorded show. What I need is to determine how many tuners I want to record/watch at the same time. What I need is to determine my desired size of hard drive that I purchase as an upgrade if necessary. And depending on tuners, how many MINIS I would like to pair/share with my TiVo if needed.

Save money, get lifetime used units, upgrade hard drives, enjoy TV. Forget spending lots of money on something "new" that still risks being slow in the internet/streaming world in 2 years anyways, + unnecessary monthly/annual/new lifetime memberships.

I would always stick with legacy Premiere/Roamio hardware that supports 1080HD TV content. Because TiVo's TV Listings/Guide isn't going anywhere anytime soon for any HD TiVo that has worked in 10+ years. And if it does, well we are all screwed at that point when it comes using TiVo as a DVR.

*Peace and love all TiVO, but buying a new TiVo today is like buying a brand new car...you are losing so much of its value as soon as you purchase it. *Save your money buy a used lifetime TiVo if you want OTA or CATV DVR recording, and buy a 2016+ built firestick or other Apple/Roku like device. I personally think this solution alone would still work better 4-5 years from now than any present/new TiVo hardware option offering


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

dougtv said:


> Sorry, I don't get it. If you like actual TiVos, you probably are not going to get used to TE4. And if the newest hardware can't run TE3, there's no point for a lot of TiVo users who use it as a DVR first. Because you can buy a used lifetime TiVo Roamio Pro/Plus/OTA or even cheaper Lifetime Premiere. Whether you need 4 tuners or 6 tuners. My focus in TiVo purchase are the tuners. Roamio and Pro can both have upgraded hard drives.
> 
> Streaming should never be taken serious on a DVR/cable box. Because in a couple years, you risk compatibility concerns whether update drama or speed issues. So I keep my mindset on TiVo focused on OTA or CATV and forget about streaming because that's what really the daily/supported/upgraded streaming devices (like Apple, Roku, FireTV, Android, Nvidia, etc) are for... So focus on the priority of what TiVo is for. TiVo is a cable box DVR..*the best one ever.* And Premiere and Roamio can do this very very very well, even still in 2020.
> 
> ...


So what are you trying to say?


----------

